# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Dana Linn Baily 7 weeks out

## auslifta

My favourite female pro Dana Linn Bailey looking awesome 7 weeks out.

----------


## alexISthrowed

that's awesome! 7 weeks out too! Looks more like 1 week.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Those abs!

----------


## Remington

That is one sexy woman.
DAMN!

----------


## t-gunz

massive fan

----------


## Far from massive

Phenominal condition, with someone else I would be worried that she had made her move too early but with the shape she maintains normally I hope she is able to continue for another 7 wks.

----------


## auslifta

> Phenominal condition, with someone else I would be worried that she had made her move too early but with the shape she maintains normally I hope she is able to continue for another 7 wks.


Her off season is some girls peak haha. I'm subb'd to her on youtube and when she post's off season it's not much different to what you see. She's really strong to check out her bench and leg press vids.

----------


## BG

She looks real good and right on for 7 weeks out.

----------


## TRT2010

she is so sexy omg

----------


## yannick35

Ouch HOT

----------


## pikenat

damn she is lean as hell and its still sexy to see a girl ripped but not with bulky muscle

----------


## auslifta

5 weeks out



25 days out, looks ready to rock now

----------


## marcus300

Woow amazing

----------


## gearbox

Omg...thanks for posting these and video  :Smilie: )

----------


## auslifta

9 days out

----------


## Remington

GEEEEEEEEEZUS!
Looks at that.
I'd take a bullet to the temple for some of that.

----------


## bobawpsol

very cute  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

amazing...and she has a ring, its nice to know there is a lucky bastard out there..so freaking hot. props to her. thanks auslifta

----------


## inevitable

hey husband is 6'4" 290+ right around 14% bf. big dude. They are nice as can be and are just awesome.

----------


## gearbox

That is awesome! Getting in that kind of shape takes so much dedication and sacrifice.  :AaGreen22:  And yes that is one huge dude!!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Here is a confession: I am completely in love with Dana. I have watched every single video of her on youtube and I cannot decide whether it is her amazing personality or incredible looks that made me fall in love with her. I want to kill her ugly-ass husband and run away with her LOL  :Nutkick:

----------


## silvex

Love dana
I like her motivation, outlook, personality and of course her physique

----------


## LEO78

She's amazing. Love her.

----------


## NACH3

Wow, Absolutely stunning! Her dedication, consistancy, and a hard a** work makes it all the more motivational! DLBs physique is unrivaled, and by far the best hands down!!!

----------


## Mp859

> Wow, Absolutely stunning! Her dedication, consistancy, and a hard a** work makes it all the more motivational! DLBs physique is unrivaled, and by far the best hands down!!!


 Tell Juliana malacarne this

----------


## NACH3

> Tell Juliana malacarne this


Agree Lol... I knew this was gonna get brought up! Yes indeed both have GREAT bodies, work hard, great genetics, consistancy in staying very lean yr round

----------


## NYbeastMode

I didn't even know who Dana bailey was until last month... I googled her and she is amazing. Her pic is my wallpaper on my phone.

----------


## swansong

She looks amazing! Great for her!

----------


## Rattler2000bc

She does look damn good.

----------


## LEO78

She's great, i'm her fan indeed.

----------


## NACH3

> Tell Juliana malacarne this


Now after seeing both in comp - DLB is unrivaled!!! And I'm sticking to it!!! I've seen em both and Dana is by far the better BBer/physique.... Her body looks more like a mesomorph and when one can be as lean as her the physique just pops so much more imo! 

Best of luck DLB(saw you on the front page in the avi(Austinites)  :Wink:

----------


## RunMeOver2

> Now after seeing both in comp - DLB is unrivaled!!! And I'm sticking to it!!! I've seen em both and Dana is by far the better BBer/physique.... Her body looks more like a mesomorph and when one can be as lean as her the physique just pops so much more imo! 
> 
> Best of luck DLB(saw you on the front page in the avi(Austinites)


i completely agree with this. dana is frickin amazing

----------


## mussina123

I saw her 3 weeks out from the Olympia last year, was INSANE to see her that close to show time..

----------


## ianstevson

looks good

----------


## Ashop

AMAZING lady! I'm a HUGE fan of hers. Conditioning is out of this world!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Looks like Austinite

Or Austinite is obsessed with her as Austinite has an album with pics of her and constantly updates avatar pic with her

 :Confused:

----------


## Mp859

She claims all natty and talks so much shit about users in MD. Lost my wife and I as fans.

----------


## bloodchoke

She's so well proportioned.

----------


## Mp859

The other problem is she really has no class to compete in the way things are going. She is way to big for figure nowadays and got way outsized in physique. I will admit she has a great figure but she is in a class of her own at the moment.

----------


## EldisME

oh wow. this thread is old, but damn... that lady looks better than I do

----------


## Theken

That's amazing.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

I am just one of those guys that female BBs don't do it for me.

Good for her to do what she likes. Not many can claim that.

For a woman...if she is natty...hard as hell to get to that level of BF and not be a raging bitch

----------


## Theken

> I am just one of those guys that female BBs don't do it for me.
> 
> Good for her to do what she likes. Not many can claim that.
> 
> For a woman...if she is natty...hard as hell to get to that level of BF and not be a raging bitch


Yes you are true but we should admire here efforts at least.

----------

